# برنامج رسم العبارات في اللاند



## ثعيلي (4 مايو 2011)

مرفق برنامج لعمل العبارات في اللاند حيث تعرفون صعوبة رسم العبارات في اللاند وكذلك مرفق مثال
مرفق صور شرح عمل البرنامج
أرجوا الدعاء لي خاصة ولأهل اليمن عامة .


----------



## فارس حسن (4 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عزت محروس (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وحفظ اليمن السعيد.


----------



## talan77 (4 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور ياخى وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (5 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
المهندس احمد عكوش


----------



## مهندس شركة النيل (5 مايو 2011)

اللهم احفظ اليمن وسائر بلاد المسلمين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وحفظ الله شعب اليمن


----------



## كوردستان (5 مايو 2011)

*thank you so much*​


----------



## moysa (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## moysa (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ثعيلي (10 مايو 2011)

*خالص الشكر*

أشكر كل من قام بالتعليق سواءً بالرد أو المرور فقط وأخص بالذكر الذين لم يبخلو وقاموا بالرد أشكركم وأتمنى من الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## moshb2010 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور ...............جاري التحميل


----------



## المساح10 (11 مايو 2011)

الف شكر عل البرنامج


----------



## hamdy khedawy (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم وحفظ الله اليمن واهله


----------



## م/اكرم العزعزي (14 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير انت واهل اليمن


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدو99 (22 مايو 2011)

*مششكور وبارك اللة فيك*


----------



## عمر مهدي (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sosohoho (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا ^_^


----------



## kaderco (29 مايو 2011)

thx


----------



## elfaki (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على ردودكم الحلوة


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 مايو 2011)

اللهم احفظ المسلمين في اليمن بقدرتك يارب العالمين


----------



## ثعيلي (30 مايو 2011)

أشكرك أخي هشام وزاد الرجال من أمثالك

أخوك / شوقي


----------



## mr_1811 (12 يونيو 2011)

يااااااااااااااارب احفظ اهل اليمن وحرم دمائهم بينهم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي سمسم دودو وربنا يحفظ بلاد المسلمين


----------



## africano800 (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ثعيلي (20 يونيو 2011)

*نموذج تبكل للعبارات الصندوقية*

مرفق ملف توكاد عليه تفاصيل العبارات الصندوقية من فتحة إلى خمس فتحات.
دعواتكم..

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## رضا المرسى على (20 يونيو 2011)

اللهم أعــــد الأمن والأمان الى جميع أوطان المسلمين وحقق لهم كل خير يارب العالمين


----------



## ثعيلي (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ستار البصري (20 يونيو 2011)

اين البرنامج


----------



## ثعيلي (20 يونيو 2011)

الأخ ستار البصري مرفق البرنامج مع شرح للتحميل 
على الصفحة الأولى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261879.html


----------



## لهون لهونى (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

*أعادة تنزيل البرنامج*

للأخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة في إيجاد الملف المطلوب مرفق مرة أخرى مع الشرح.

تحياتي 

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## علي الحطامي (20 يوليو 2011)

اللهم احفظ اليمن


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

مشككور بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بعامك وعملك


----------



## اسامة السقاف (21 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور ياخى*


----------



## eng_es84 (22 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يباش مهندس
وحفظ الله اهل اليمن اجمعين
قولووووووووووووووووووا امين


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## arme (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Engineer-1 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر وشكر


----------



## فريد عوني (19 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ahmed gaaber (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم..وزادك من علمه...


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الفاضل تحت التجربة الان


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو شرح البرنامج اكثر فهو لم يشتغل عندي ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ياهندسه منتظرين منك Shop drwing للعبارت التنفيذيه الموقعيه مع التفاصيل


----------



## hassan.algabry (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (24 فبراير 2013)

شكراً علي البرنامج لاكن البرنامج غير واضح ارجو منك شرح فيديو علي كيفيه عمل البرنامج لاني حولت كثيرا


----------



## طبيف (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_montaser86 (24 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_montaser86 (24 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كيف استطيع عمل 
creat sheet view 
ولكن بمقياس رسم غير موجود في template 
متلا ( A1 scale 1:2000)


----------



## مهندس الريح (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر


----------



## mohysahmed (8 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الثوابي (17 أغسطس 2013)

حاولت اعمل لود من تولز لاكن عندما اكتب الاختصار ما يشتغل ارجو الاجابة


----------



## م الجراني (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير 
وحفظ اليمن السعيد واهل اليمن 
بلد الايمان والحكمه


----------



## طالب المعرفه (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

